# VPN an Programme hängen



## danza (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

wenn man normaler weiße ein VPN benutzt und den Standardgateway auf den VPN Tunnel legt, wird der gesamte Internettraffic durch den VPN Tunnel geroutet.

Ich würde gerne, das vereinzelnte Programme, die ich selber definieren möchte, sich nur an den VPN Tunnel und seinen Standardgateway wenden und der rest der Programme den Standardgateway aus dem LAN Netzwerk nutzen sollen.

Kennt da wer eine Software Lösung? (Virtualisierung würde ich gerne vermeiden)

gruß und schonmal Danke im vorraus

danza


----------

